# Flex Las Vegas



## gerg (Dec 10, 2015)

What % of deliveries are residential vs business? Are flex drivers expected to deliver to say an office on the 22nd floor of an office building downtown?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

gerg said:


> What % of deliveries are residential vs business? Are flex drivers expected to deliver to say an office on the 22nd floor of an office building downtown?


Definitely no fixed percentage, some days 50-50 some day none for offices, some day 30% offices. Secondly, it depends upon the customer if the delivery is attended you have to deliver to a live person, some of the buildings have doorman, some of them have reception it all varies........ but some of them have elevators broken and some buildings have no elevators, like other day, I had to deliver 5 cases of bottled water and soda to the 3rd floor of the building and obviously there was no elevator and I had to park on the street.............. guess what I become golden after that LOL
My HF dolly helped me quite a bit but it cannot climb stairs with me.
http://www.harborfreight.com/150-lb-capacity-foldable-hand-truck-61867.html


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Definitely no fixed percentage, some days 50-50 some day none for offices, some day 30% offices. Secondly, it depends upon the customer if the delivery is attended you have to deliver to a live person, some of the buildings have doorman, some of them have reception it all varies........ but some of them have elevators broken and some buildings have no elevators, like other day, I had to deliver 5 cases of bottled water and soda to the 3rd floor of the building and obviously there was no elevator and I had to park on the street.............. guess what I become golden after that LOL
> My HF dolly helped me quite a bit but it cannot climb stairs with me.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/150-lb-capacity-foldable-hand-truck-61867.html


I use something similar I got from home Depot

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-150-lbs-Fold-Up-Truck-73777/206126280

Not used to things being cheaper than HB lol.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> I use something similar I got from home Depot
> 
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-150-lbs-Fold-Up-Truck-73777/206126280
> 
> Not used to things being cheaper than HB lol.


If I was getting the amount of hours you are getting I will get a hand cart made by "Michael Kors" and it should be gold plated and have diamonds all over! LOL


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> If I was getting the amount of hours you are getting I will get a hand cart made by "Michael Kors" and it should be gold plated and have diamonds all over! LOL


Hours here have been capped now and a ton more people so it is drying up.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> Hours here have been capped now and a ton more people so it is drying up.


You have mentioned earlier that they have opened a new location in Miami! do you work at the new one?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> You have mentioned earlier that they have opened a new location in Miami! do you work at the new one?


It hasn't been opened yet.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> It hasn't been opened yet.


OK, so things will improve after that or vice versa?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> OK, so things will improve after that or vice versa?


Can only hope


----------



## Nelson609 (Jan 31, 2016)

limepro said:


> It hasn't been opened yet.


I took today the two-hour, online introductory session for the new warehouse in Miami Gardens DMI 2, am pretty sure they will open soon , limepro since you been doing this for a while by any chance you know if I can switch later to the warehouse in Doral witch is closer to my house ,or we can't switch warehouse ?


----------



## richi2rich (Nov 29, 2015)

I just finished the onboard session for Vegas and they are offering 72 dollars for 1 block which is 4 hrs with no tip and delivering 40-70 pkgs within that time that are not prime now...is this a different program?! and yes they stressed no tips can be received.


----------



## CDuber (Sep 13, 2015)

richi2rich said:


> I just finished the onboard session for Vegas and they are offering 72 dollars for 1 block which is 4 hrs with no tip and delivering 40-70 pkgs within that time that are not prime now...is this a different program?! and yes they stressed no tips can be received.


Just did the session too pretty sure she said 4-7 packages though not 40-70 lol. But yeah i was wondering if this is a different program too cause she said we could only do one block a day, which i thought drivers were able to do more if the hours were available. Here's to hoping she was just an idiot, cause I'd much rather do this 8 hours a day than uber.


----------



## richi2rich (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I heard 40-70...it was on the slideshow as well. She also said smaller cars will not be able to do deliveries such as a ford fiesta. I'm also hoping she's wrong since you can only do 4 hrs a day? which is not even guaranteed which means there will be no fulltimers doing this, $72 a day capped with no tips sounds shietty to me


----------



## CDuber (Sep 13, 2015)

richi2rich said:


> I'm pretty sure I heard 40-70...it was on the slideshow as well. She also said smaller cars will not be able to do deliveries such as a ford fiesta. I'm also hoping she's wrong since you can only do 4 hrs a day? which is not even guaranteed which means there will be no fulltimers doing this, $72 a day capped with no tips sounds shietty to me


I can't see delivering 10-17.5 packages all with different locations in an hour. And anywhere I've read a block is 2 hours not 4. Unless things have changed majorily in the last week, i don't think she's 100% sure on the material.

Ive seen drivers who are already delivering in las vegas on here certainly talking about driving more than 4 hours in a day and also receiving tips on top of what they were paid. So i don't know, will just have to wait and see how it goes i guess.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

There are 2 programs flex is the 2 hour deliveries and .com deliveries are all others. The .com has no tips and right now max of 4 hours a day no tips. 

Flex is max 8 hours with tips but it is very competitive to get hours.

The Miami gardens site I'm not sure about, they were talking about a midtown site as well. I know as of today we have some people in the Miami gardens site coming to Doral for deliveries but that may end once MG gets into full swing.


----------



## CDuber (Sep 13, 2015)

limepro said:


> There are 2 programs flex is the 2 hour deliveries and .com deliveries are all others. The .com has no tips and right now max of 4 hours a day no tips.
> 
> Flex is max 8 hours with tips but it is very competitive


Well that explains it. The lady kept saying Amazon Flex and didn't mention 2 different programs. Is there any way to request Flex deliveries instead of .com and vice-versa?


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Phoenix experience (just started up last week), have done 2 shifts. Yes, it is 40-70 packages.

Both days, I got sent about 20 miles from the warehouse. Got 41 packages each day. Some envelopes, some plain packages, some packages with prime labeling tape.

First day, I was scheduled for a 4 hour block. Amazon GPS/App sent me on a wild goose chase for my first delivery (30 minutes lost), called support, they said "use your GPS or google maps", rest of the day was fine with the Amazon GPS/App. About 30% apartments, 70% houses, one business. Apartments are a pain, if it was for multiple packages at the same (huge) complex, boxes went to the leasing office. Other smaller apartments, I actually delivered to the apartment (and one leasing office when the resident was not home.) Worked just over 4 hours, worked my ass off. $72.

Second day, I was scheduled for a 6 hour block. Same 41 packages (40 stops.) All residential houses. Finished in 2.5 hours. $108.

On the second day, the app told me to return to the warehouse... in the training we were told we did not have to return to the warehouse if we had no packages to return. I called support, and they told me to go back to the warehouse (guessing that since I finished so quick, they wanted me to work more.) Got to the warehouse, they told me support was wrong, and that I didn't need to come back, and they would let support know to stop giving out wrong information.

Here is the interesting part- 40-70 packages sounds insane, right? The rub is that (at least so far) all the deliveries were literally within blocks of each other, sometimes as close as the house next door or across the street. Actual mileage driven between delivering package 1 and package 41 was 15 miles on day 1 and 13 miles on day 2. So once I got to the neighborhood to start delivering, I was stopping and jumping out of the truck every 1-3 minutes. Pretty crazy that Amazon is so popular that they can pack so many deliveries in such a small radius.

I also noticed that on the first day, I delivered pretty close to my house. Second day, neighborhood was about 8 miles from my house. So it appears (so far with my small sample size), they at least try and send you to the same side of town you live in so you don't have to commute super-far when done delivering. I will be happy if that stays the same.

g


----------



## CDuber (Sep 13, 2015)

gaj said:


> Phoenix experience (just started up last week), have done 2 shifts. Yes, it is 40-70 packages.
> 
> Both days, I got sent about 20 miles from the warehouse. Got 41 packages each day. Some envelopes, some plain packages, some packages with prime labeling tape.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Sounds like something I'd at least enjoy a lot more than uber. It's interesting that they gave you a 6 hour block that took less than 3, id really like to do 8 per day.

I'm assuming they already give you the order of each delivery so you're taking the most efficient route right?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

CDuber said:


> Well that explains it. The lady kept saying Amazon Flex and didn't mention 2 different programs. Is there any way to request Flex deliveries instead of .com and vice-versa?


As far as I know it isn't happening yet but there have been tasks of it. We don't have .com deliveries at the Miami warehouse, I asked about it.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

CDuber said:


> I'm assuming they already give you the order of each delivery so you're taking the most efficient route right?


Yep. Basically the app shows the GPS route to the next package. Arrive, deliver, indicate how delivered (handed to person, left in safe place, left in mailroom, etc), and GPS route to the next delivery pops up. So you might have 10-15 packages within a half-mile, drive a mile or two to the next neighborhood, repeat.

Amazon seems pretty tight with their logistics, plus they pay you for the full block no matter how long it takes you to deliver. (Paid in full if you finish early, not sure if you get compensated more or not if it takes you longer.)

Just to be clear, this is Flex. Not sure of any other programs.

g


----------



## CDuber (Sep 13, 2015)

gaj said:


> Just to be clear, this is Flex. Not sure of any other programs.
> 
> g


Are you able to request up to 8 hours a day?


----------



## Nelson609 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the Info limepro, she told us at onboard session once my background check clears , I must choose on the app "Miami/Fort Lauderdale" site , witch is is the Miami Gardens warehouse, or the the app won't let me pickup any open block .I guess I will talk to the dispatch once am in to check if I can go to Doral.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Nelson609 said:


> Thanks for the Info limepro, she told us at onboard session once my background check clears , I must choose on the app "Miami/Fort Lauderdale" site , witch is is the Miami Gardens warehouse, or the the app won't let me pickup any open block .I guess I will talk to the dispatch once am in to check if I can go to Doral.


Right now Doral is pretty rough, tons of people trying to grab what few blocks are available.


----------



## Nelson609 (Jan 31, 2016)

Then will try Miami Gardens for while ( 30 miles from my house but I drive a Prius ) may get more blocks .


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

Interesting in Vegas security is now checking your phone when you sign in to insure you're scheduled to work. Guard said drivers were just showing up, trying to score a block somehow. No more. If the app doesn't show you're scheduled, adios.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

CDuber said:


> Are you able to request up to 8 hours a day?


You can "set your availability" as wide as 6am-10pm for the automatic blocks, not sure how long of a block they will assign. (I said I was available for 6 on Wednesdays, and assigned a 6 hour block this week.)

Last week when I was not scheduled, but chose "I am available to drive now" on the main screen, it gave me a 4 hour block (but I didn't request until just before noon, so I got noon-4pm.)

g


----------



## I am Cornholio!!! (Sep 30, 2015)

CDuber said:


> Well that explains it. The lady kept saying Amazon Flex and didn't mention 2 different programs. Is there any way to request Flex deliveries instead of .com and vice-versa?


Flex covers both services. Prime Now pays $18/hour with tips, while Prime pays $18/hour without tips. It looks like you got drafted for the Prime (or .com) service. In May, Prime Now is moving to the main .com website. So the customer can choose if they want their order delivered in 2 hours (Prime Now) or 2 days (Prime).


----------



## I am Cornholio!!! (Sep 30, 2015)

I think Amazon's same day service is cover under the Prime umbrella. The 1 and 2 hour service is cover under the Prime Now Umbrella.


----------



## FUberman (Feb 12, 2016)

limepro said:


> There are 2 programs flex is the 2 hour deliveries and .com deliveries are all others. The .com has no tips and right now max of 4 hours a day no tips.
> 
> Flex is max 8 hours with tips but it is very competitive to get hours.
> 
> The Miami gardens site I'm not sure about, they were talking about a midtown site as well. I know as of today we have some people in the Miami gardens site coming to Doral for deliveries but that may end once MG gets into full swing.


Flex is NOT max 8 hours. Till this day I do 5 or 6 blocks per day, not to mention even after the app update over the weekend. Just earlier I did 5 blocks, missing a block at noon and avoiding a 4 p.m.-6 p.m. block. Not only me, but 5 guys at my warehouse have it on lockdown. I keep on seeing the same 4 other guys day after day.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

FUberman said:


> Flex is NOT max 8 hours. Till this day I do 5 or 6 blocks per day, not to mention even after the app update over the weekend. Just earlier I did 5 blocks, missing a block at noon and avoiding a 4 p.m.-6 p.m. block. Not only me, but 5 guys at my warehouse have it on lockdown. I keep on seeing the same 4 other guys day after day.


In certain areas it is, mine being one of those, I responding to a question about the Miami gardens and Doral warehouse, we are limited to 8 hours per day. I should have specified.


----------



## Nelson609 (Jan 31, 2016)

limepro said:


> In certain areas it is, mine being one of those, I responding to a question about the Miami gardens and Doral warehouse, we are limited to 8 hours per day. I should have specified.


I just did my first day at the Miami Gardens site today from 10 am to 2 pm , some how all I did was .com order , am not sure if I was draft for .com , anyway I did 38 package in 3 hours and went home , I got a notification from the app about another 4 hours block but I declined ,all delivery were really close to each other , I don't think I drove over 15 miles to complete all of them


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Nelson609 said:


> I just did my first day at the Miami Gardens site today from 10 am to 2 pm , some how all I did was .com order , am not sure if I was draft for .com , anyway I did 38 package in 3 hours and went home , I got a notification from the app about another 4 hours block but I declined ,all delivery were really close to each other , I don't think I drove over 15 miles to complete all of them


Miami gardens is only .com at this time, not sure if they will open it to prime now in the near future.


----------



## jwcastle (Apr 29, 2016)

I took the online session for Las Vegas two weeks ago. 

The pay is $18 per hour in 4-hour blocks. The lady made it very clear that drivers will be delivering 40 to 70 packages per 4-hour block, no tips, and no small cars. My background check cleared in 2 days and I have yet to get a block. I check the app several times a day. Using the back button and then opening the app will force it to check again for available blocks, rather than showing a previously cached page. After figuring out some of the numbers, I'm thinking of not even doing it. 

Let's say it's on the low side of 40 packages per block. That would be 10 packages every hour (or 1 package every 6 minutes). If it's an attended delivery, then you've gotta wait until the resident answers the door. If it's a gated community or a big apartment building, you'd spending a lot more time just getting to their front door.

If it's on the high side of 70 packages per block, that would be 17.5 packages per hour (or 1 package every 3.5 minutes). That's barely enough time to park and to take the package out of the car!

If I were to stop/start my car 70 times per day, it would definitely put a lot of wear on my car (2014 model). It would kill the alternator, battery, starter, transmission, etc. after a while. Making only $18 per hour will barely cover the cost of maintenance and repairs. 

If I wanted to make a career of being a delivery driver, I would make a whole lot more money with Domino's or Pizza Hut. And these pizza deliveries would be a lot closer to home, instead of driving all across town. Heck, tips alone from delivering pizza would be more than $18 per hour.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Phoenix is $17/hr in 4 hour blocks as well.

See my previous comments about deliveries- they are all very close together, my average distance from first delivery to last delivery is 15 miles.
Some routes have deliveries unbelievably close to each other (two houses down, across the street, next block over, etc)- I have done 45 packages in 2.5 hours, other times it has taken the full 4 hours.

Also see my post (going to post next) about Flex Delivery Tips, I will post my tips and see if anyone else has other useful stuff to offer.

In short- it seems overwhelming at first, but if you plan and execute smart, it really isn't that hard to get done in the allotted delivery time.

g


----------



## CDuber (Sep 13, 2015)

jwcastle said:


> I took the online session for Las Vegas two weeks ago.
> 
> The pay is $18 per hour in 4-hour blocks. The lady made it very clear that drivers will be delivering 40 to 70 packages per 4-hour block, no tips, and no small cars. My background check cleared in 2 days and I have yet to get a block. I check the app several times a day. Using the back button and then opening the app will force it to check again for available blocks, rather than showing a previously cached page. After figuring out some of the numbers, I'm thinking of not even doing it.
> 
> ...


You've obviously never delivered pizzas lol.

Ive done 7 blocks so far and 47 packages have been the most amount in a day. Every time ive been finishing the route in 3 hours or less, so it really comes out to about 25 an hour for me. All deliveries have been very close to each other within a 5-10 mile radius. It might not be for everyone but it has been pretty awesome for me just listening to Howard Stern making deliveries for 25 an hour while not putting much miles on the car.


----------



## Toleshi (Dec 3, 2015)

jwcastle said:


> I took the online session for Las Vegas two weeks ago.
> 
> The pay is $18 per hour in 4-hour blocks. The lady made it very clear that drivers will be delivering 40 to 70 packages per 4-hour block, no tips, and no small cars. My background check cleared in 2 days and I have yet to get a block. I check the app several times a day. Using the back button and then opening the app will force it to check again for available blocks, rather than showing a previously cached page. After figuring out some of the numbers, I'm thinking of not even doing it.
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, yes. You're so right. I was thinking the same thing. This is what's happening here: they are giving too many packages for 4 hours. I deliver swiftly and my packages went into an hour and a half over. We are not robotic. The customers are not robotic. You have to drive from that Pecos and Alexander warehouse to your location. That app is lousy with directions, so most of the time, I have to use Google maps. And it's hot in Vegas. By the time you start and restart your vehicle, it's toast! I was thinking about how much more cash you can make delivering pizzas in this town. And in Vegas, we don't get tips.


----------



## CDuber (Sep 13, 2015)

Toleshi said:


> Yes, yes, yes. You're so right. I was thinking the same thing. This is what's happening here: they are giving too many packages for 4 hours. I deliver swiftly and my packages went into an hour and a half over. We are not robotic. The customers are not robotic. You have to drive from that Pecos and Alexander warehouse to your location. That app is lousy with directions, so most of the time, I have to use Google maps. And it's hot in Vegas. By the time you start and restart your vehicle, it's toast! I was thinking about how much more cash you can make delivering pizzas in this town. And in Vegas, we don't get tips.


Why is it taking you so long to finish a route? I've done over 20 blocks and only once i needed the full 4 hours. Every other time i finish in 3 hours or less. The quickest block was an hour and 45 mins.

I don't bother waiting for them to answer the door if it's a safe location to leave the package. If it's an apartment with an office just drop it there (sometimes you can't though). If there's no gate code i call the person and if no answer just mark it undeliverable and move on. No wasting time for me. I've also made a habit of double checking delivery points on the itinerary map when I'm close, to make sure I'll be on the right street (as I'm sure you've noticed it likes to say you've arrived even though the delivery is really over the big ass wall in the gated community). So i make sure to not be fooled by the navigation and it saves even more time.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

What CDuber said.. if you haven't read the tips I posted (https://uberpeople.net/threads/flex-delivery-tips.75453/) take a look and see if there is something you could be doing better.

Proper load-in, not waiting forever for people to answer the door, delivering to apartment leasing offices, not turning your car off every delivery, etc are all good things. Like CDuber, only my first block took the whole 4 hours (+20 minutes), all the rest of my blocks have been between 2 and 2 1/2 hours (possibly one was 3.)

Just remember, if you can save 30-60 seconds per delivery, those seconds add up quick!

g


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

It took me 4 1/2 hrs to deliver 52 packages today. See my post in the *amazon prime flex delivery *thread, page 49. I had 4 blocks, 910, 920, 930, and 940. Seems that they added the 910 block after the fact because they were my last delivery. I packed my car expecting the 910 to be first. So every stop I had to move the big and heavy 910 boxes out of the way to find the correct box.

For those too lazy to look at the other thread: After I scanned and packed my car, I went to the laptop lady to check out. I told her I had cart MD6 and she said I should only have 15 packages. I should have realized things weren't going my way at that point.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow, that sucks having the blocks out of order and not knowing that they combined carts for you.

Sounds like they are still figuring things out in Vegas, which isn't very helpful for you.

g


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

gaj said:


> Wow, that sucks having the blocks out of order and not knowing that they combined carts for you.
> 
> Sounds like they are still figuring things out in Vegas, which isn't very helpful for you.
> 
> g


Got over 50 packages again today. Lots of envelops and small boxes, nothing big or heavy. It took very close to 5 hours. At least the drops were in numerical order. The check out guy said I had 1 too many packages. ??? Another guy had 1 too few. ??? We looked at my itinerary map and all my stops were close so I kept the extra package. I got there early and got the scanning down quick and packed the car well. Lots of apartments took most of the time. My first stop at the apartments was at the leasing office. They were mostly friendly and accepted the packages.

I have to wonder about their mapping of the stops. I hit 1 complex with a couple of drops, then went and did a few more drops in the area. Then came back to the complex to deliver right across the street. It was a side street with no traffic. Probably my fault for not looking at the itinerary and checking the map. But with > 50 packages, I just wanted to keep moving.

I'm wondering if the people who assign the carts to the drivers have it out for me or if I'm just unlucky or slow.


----------



## Load & Go (Dec 16, 2015)

gaj said:


> Wow, that sucks having the blocks out of order and not knowing that they combined carts for you.
> 
> Sounds like they are still figuring things out in Vegas, which isn't very helpful for you.
> 
> g


----------



## Load & Go (Dec 16, 2015)

Wow, they make us come back for every two hour block. I would rather get all my packages for a 6 hour block at the same time.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Load & Go said:


> Wow, they make us come back for every two hour block. I would rather get all my packages for a 6 hour block at the same time.


How about for the whole week!!


----------



## MacDriver (May 6, 2016)

gaj said:


> Last week when I was not scheduled, but chose "I am available to drive now" on the main screen, it gave me a 4 hour block (but I didn't request until just before noon, so I got noon-4pm.)
> 
> g


When and where does "I am available to drive now" show up on the main screen? The help video also mentions "Ready to drive", but I have never seen either (for Portland), just "There are no blocks available, check again later."


----------



## LV-Reni (Oct 31, 2015)

New update today....now I cannot log into the app at all. Anyone else?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

LV-Reni said:


> New update today....now I cannot log into the app at all. Anyone else?


Some drivers having same problem, possible rooted phones and Android old version (less than 4.4) was the cause, may be I am wrong but it worth to check your phone is rooted or older version of Android??
1) About phone > software version for checking the Android 4.4 or less and
2) Download the app called "Root Checker" for checking your phone is rooted or not!


----------



## MacDriver (May 6, 2016)

LV-Reni said:


> New update today....now I cannot log into the app at all. Anyone else?


Does your phone have at least 2 GB of RAM?(not storage). During on-boarding 2 weeks ago, they said phones with 1 GB or 1.5 GB of RAM will not work.


----------



## LV-Reni (Oct 31, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Some drivers having same problem, possible rooted phones and Android old version (less than 4.4) was the cause, may be I am wrong but it worth to check your phone is rooted or older version of Android??
> 1) About phone > software version for checking the Android 4.4 or less and
> 2) Download the app called "Root Checker" for checking your phone is rooted or not!


Andriod 5.0.1

2GB RAM

It worked just fine before this update. I went and bought this phone just for Amazon, I use a iPhone personally.

I have not done ANYTHING to this phone, just turned it on and downloaded the original Amazon app version. I only use it for Amazon.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

The new app didn't work on my rooted phone so I went back to an older version. The old version worked just fine as I had 35 packages today. I had to return to drop off a couple of undelivered packs. While there, one of the yard guys asked if I downloaded the new version of the app. I told him I did but it didn't work so I downgraded. He mentioned many have had issues with the new app and I didn't do anything bad by using the old app.


----------



## LV-Reni (Oct 31, 2015)

bsliv said:


> The new app didn't work on my rooted phone so I went back to an older version. The old version worked just fine as I had 35 packages today. I had to return to drop off a couple of undelivered packs. While there, one of the yard guys asked if I downloaded the new version of the app. I told him I did but it didn't work so I downgraded. He mentioned many have had issues with the new app and I didn't do anything bad by using the old app.


How did you go back to the old version?


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

LV-Reni said:


> How did you go back to the old version?


I used Titanium Backup (requires root access) to restore version 3.0.2617.0-NAProd_302106910. I have it backing up twice a week and keep the most recent 5 backups. Titanium Backup is the main, but not only, reason I'm rooted.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

As I posted in the other Flex thread...the app won't let me log on. I was rooted...figured I'd totally go stock as I don't do much rooted anyway....back to total stock and relocked the bootloader. Running 6.01 on a Nexus 6. Received the same message about being rooted even though Root Checker (and other apps) say I'm not. I sent an email and they never responded back, not even their canned one.


----------



## LV-Reni (Oct 31, 2015)

GrandpaD said:


> As I posted in the other Flex thread...the app won't let me log on. I was rooted...figured I'd totally go stock as I don't do much rooted anyway....back to total stock and relocked the bootloader. Running 6.01 on a Nexus 6. Received the same message about being rooted even though Root Checker (and other apps) say I'm not. I sent an email and they never responded back, not even their canned one.


What happens when you try to log in?

When I go to sign in, it allows me to enter my ID and password. Then it does the "thinking" thing, then it closes and I get the "unfortunately, delivery has stopped" message.

This is an off the Best Buy shelf phone, and this is the only thing I have ever tried to use it for. Got it just for Amazon.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

LV-Reni said:


> What happens when you try to log in?
> 
> When I go to sign in, it allows me to enter my ID and password. Then it does the "thinking" thing, then it closes and I get the "unfortunately, delivery has stopped" message.
> 
> This is an off the Best Buy shelf phone, and this is the only thing I have ever tried to use it for. Got it just for Amazon.


 The first attempt (fresh install of the original app) I put the phone in airplane mode, logged into the app and turned on the Wi-Fi. It logged me in. I rebooted, logged off then logged back in. App updated and I got the "you're rooted" message. Based on what I've read, I bet we get a mass email tomorrow with a link to a "fixed" app. Either that or there's going to be a lot of packages just sitting.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

LV-Reni said:


> What happens when you try to log in?
> 
> When I go to sign in, it allows me to enter my ID and password. Then it does the "thinking" thing, then it closes and I get the "unfortunately, delivery has stopped" message.
> 
> This is an off the Best Buy shelf phone, and this is the only thing I have ever tried to use it for. Got it just for Amazon.


Some time "Factory Reset" will also do the trick, try that if you like!


----------



## LV-Reni (Oct 31, 2015)

GrandpaD said:


> The first attempt (fresh install of the original app) I put the phone in airplane mode, logged into the app and turned on the Wi-Fi. It logged me in. I rebooted, logged off then logged back in. App updated and I got the "you're rooted" message. Based on what I've read, I bet we get a mass email tomorrow with a link to a "fixed" app. Either that or there's going to be a lot of packages just sitting.


How did you get the fresh install? I was going to uninstall and then try to start fresh, but don't know how to


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

LV-Reni said:


> How did you get the fresh install? I was going to uninstall and then try to start fresh, but don't know how to


If you have the .apk you downloaded during the orientation it's simple. Go to settings/apps and scroll down to the Deliver app. Click on it and you'll see a button that says Uninstall. Then double click on the original .apk. It won't help. Unless you do tricks mentioned in the other thread it'll just auto update and you're back to square one. And (take no offense) if you're asking how to uninstall/reinstall, the tricks might be a bit much with questionable returns.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

I can't get the airplane mode trick to work with the old app. I can get the old app to work fine, tho. 

The secret is to have multiple package installers loaded on the android and don't have a default package installer. Android will then ask which installer you want to use after it updates the app. Click Cancel instead of choosing the installer and the old app will start.


----------



## LV-Reni (Oct 31, 2015)

GrandpaD said:


> If you have the .apk you downloaded during the orientation it's simple. Go to settings/apps and scroll down to the Deliver app. Click on it and you'll see a button that says Uninstall. Then double click on the original .apk. It won't help. Unless you do tricks mentioned in the other thread it'll just auto update and you're back to square one. And (take no offense) if you're asking how to uninstall/reinstall, the tricks might be a bit much with questionable returns.


Yeah, I don't have the original version.

No offense taken. I have a VERY basic understanding of the ins and outs of these damn phone.


----------



## JohnEasley (Mar 15, 2016)

On Friday June 10 I received the email saying to complete survey and set up informational session. But the dates available were for 6-6 thru 6-9 and since it was 6-10 obviously doesn't work. Flex support said since I missed the dates I have to wait in line again until spots open. But if they sent me email on the 10th how can I be expected to go back in time????


----------



## tonyjzrose (Sep 13, 2015)

I've been approved but haven't started delivering do I need to go to the pickup Hub to get setup ? also where is the pickup location. Thanks


----------



## JohnEasley (Mar 15, 2016)

Off Dean Martin near Sunset. 

Wondering how do I sign up for shifts next few days when my home screen is my shift on the 13th. Does that ever go away?


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

At 10pm, open the app (go to menu and select "home" if calendar is showing) and if there are blocks available you will see an orange bar labelled something like "schedule available block". Note if there is an available block, it is for the next day.

If the orange bar doesn't appear, no blocks are available for the next day.

g


----------

